# Dog Swimming Pools in Illinois



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

walexk said:


> Does anyone know of any indoor dog swimming pools in the northwest suburbs of Chicago? I live out in Huntley but am willing to drive a bit. I want Gable to start to learn how to swim and I want to do it in a safe environment to start.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have no idea where Huntley is in relation to Bartlett, but here is a place that a member on here recommended to me when Flora was recovering from her knee surgery for a luxating patella. I couldn't afford it, but it looked nice!

naturalhealinghydrotherapy.com

However, I think this place is more for animals that are being rehabilitated or are very arthritic. I do not know if they would just let a puppy come in and swim for fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you might try this one, also in Bartlett. 
www.dashnsplash.net


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> you might try this one, also in Bartlett.
> www.dashnsplash.net


That place looks awesome! I wish I had known about it when I was still living in Illinois! Down here in Louisiana the only swimming holes we've got are filthy ponds or giant puddles after a huge rain. :


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I think TOPS training kennel in Grayslake may have one...or else it is right next door to them. I remember seeing a sign about hydrotherapy for dogs...


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------

